# Can you please help me find this brand?



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

This is my 6 year old SAID to be QH gelding. He came from Colorado. He was bought as a 1 1/2 year old from a meat buyer. He was going to go to Mexico for slaughter. His name was Ace. He is a flaxen red dun. He has all the dun markings. Shoulder shadowing, ear tips, dorsal, cobwebbing, leg barring, and has a blaze with 4 stockings. Flaxen mane, tail, and forelock. He has a brand on his left shoulder identified as a backwards "S" and lazy "J" but my vet thinks it looks more like a lazy "T". Can anyone help me identify where this horse came from??? Thanks!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

You could try the DoA in Colorado. Their Brands/Inspection division maybe? Here's a link.

Department of Agriculture - Brands Inspection


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like the backwards S is flat on the bottom... is it possible it's actually a 2?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> It looks like the backwards S is flat on the bottom... is it possible it's actually a 2?


Wow you're right. It does. Never noticed it! When I go out to ride him, I might just bring out a pair of clippers!


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

It does look more like a 2 and a T to me.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely looks like a 2 and a T to me as well.

Are you positive he's a flaxen red dun and not a dunalino?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> Definitely looks like a 2 and a T to me as well.
> 
> Are you positive he's a flaxen red dun and not a dunalino?


I doubt he is cream at all to be honest. He has pangare, similar to a Haflinger, but still too red.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Makes sense. Though I've seen some pretty red legitimate palominos so had to ask XD


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

He is a red dun, yes but has a flaxen mane and tail. And yes, he also is pangare


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> I doubt he is cream at all to be honest. He has pangare, similar to a Haflinger, but still too red.



He is flaxen. And is a red dun. He has all the dun factor


----------

